# Please forgive me for posting in this section...



## jasonstitus (Jun 1, 2011)

My name is Jason. My dog, Titus, is the best dog I have ever imagined having. He is 11 years old and can no longer go up and down steps without shuddering and shaking. He falls often going down stairs to go outside. He can't hold his bladder anymore and it is understandable. We have noticed in the past 6 months or so, he wont even leave his chair. His appetite has all but disappered, unless you hand feed him meat or cheese, his tail hardly ever wags anymore, and his eyes look so......blank. 
I have remained in good contact with his breeder, who told me yesterday that the time has come to let him go. It's killing me inside to think of not having him in the house any longer, or the pain my wife and kids are going through right know. My 13 year old daughter has all but grown up with him over the past 11 years. 
I have made an appointment with the vet tomorrow with the intentions on letting him go if the vet feels it is right. I am second guessing myself so much right now. But I guess I know the time has come.
I used the quality of life scale and can come up with an honest 23-26. My wife said 28-29.

Again, please forgive me for posting in this section, i had noticed that the other section did not get a whole lot of traffic, and, well I guess I am looking for last minute advise or a comforting thought that could make me feel better about what is soon to happen. 

Thank You so much.

Jason


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Hello and Welcome Jason, very sorry you are going through this. Unfortunately, by what you say, it is time.  You have to be strong and do the right thing for him. When a dog doesn't even want to eat tells me a lot. Again, I'm very sorry, but IT IS time. My thoughts are with you and your family. *HUGS*


----------



## RogueRed26 (Jul 15, 2010)

I am sorry to hear about Titus. I can relate to how you are feeling. I, unfortuately, had to put one of my best friends down almost two years ago. It was one of the most difficult decisions I have ever made. But, it was also a brave one. I wanted to be selfish and keep him with me longer, but I also did not want him to suffer anymore. Sometimes, your pet will let you know when it is time. Try your best to help him as much as possible, if there is not much to do, then I would opt to letting him rest in peace. I am sorry again for what you and your family are going through. Words don't always heal at the moment, but I promise time and your memories will. Best wisehs.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I'm so sorry you have to go thru this. I have been in your shoes too many times and currently I am also making arrangements to put my horse down. No matter what any one says it is one of the most difficult tasks. You know in your heart it is the right thing to do. I never want to let any of my animals suffer.
If your daughter doesn't know about the Rainbow Bridge, please show her this Rainbows Bridge Poem
My heart goes out to you.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

Jason, I am so sorry for you and your family. I can feel the pain in your words. But at the same time I am so happy that Titus lived his life with a family who loves him as much as yours does.

Carrie


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

It's a tough row to hoe, but it sounds like you are doing the right thing for Titus. The only flaw in the canid design is the short lifespan compared to humans.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i'm sorry to hear you have to let your friend go but it sounds like he's ready. I understand your daughter is having a tough time. I had to have my best friend, my cat Princess put to sleep when i was 14. It was extremely difficult. Sadly our fur friends have such short lifespans compared to ourselves but they fill our lives with such joy and love for the short time they are with us, the least we could do is be there with them as they go (if given the chance). My prayers are with you and your family in this tough time. its never easy. Titus will send another your way when the time is right. Let your heart remain open.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

I am so sorry for the pain your family feels right now. I have had to do this many times myself and know how you feel. Titus has given you many years of devotion and love, now the last gift you can give him is peace. Try to be strong and be there for him as you send him to the rainbow bridge.

In time your pain will ease and you will have very fond memories. KZoppa is correct, when the time is right Titus will send you another to love.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Is he under vet care..what conditions does he have? I would explore all options for addressing his issues first...if not done already. I have to say...I have taken Cheyenne into the vet a few times...thinking we might not come home together...the issues just seemed so terrifying and unsurmountable...but there were miracles to be had with my vet's help. There are meds for incontinence, pain, arthritis, etc. Sometimes dogs won't eat when they are in pain/distressed. I do not know what he has or what you've tried...just throwing that out there in case all options have not been explored. Work closely with your vet...go with your heart. I will keep you in my prayers during your difficult time.


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

Welcome, Jason. I'm so very sorry about Titus. But I have to agree with the others. It does sound like it may be time to let your best friend go.  As heartbreaking as it is (I've been there myself as well), to let him go is probably one of the nicest gifts you can give him. 

Hugs to you and your family during this very sad and hard time.


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

Jason, 
I'm so sorry  I've been there and it's never easy. I agree with the PP's - it probably is time. 

(((HUGS))) for you


----------



## jasonstitus (Jun 1, 2011)

Thank You all so much for the kind words. It means so much coming from people who have been in this situation before. My wife and I cooked him a 16 oz ribeye tonight, and cut it into little pieces and hand fed it to him by hand. My wife and I both crying, but trying not to let it show. I didnt cry this much when my grandparents died. I walked him outside to go to the bathroom and had to help him back up the steps. Tonight Im going to let him sleep in my bed. This is my little man 2 years ago on our way to the beach.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Your Titus is a very handsome boy, and if it is time and it is meant to be just remember some day he will be waiting for you at the Rainbow Bridge where he will be running free. Prayers for your family and Titus, God Bless.


----------



## Otus (May 16, 2011)

Jason, I'm new to here also. lt. was only last wednesday I had to say goodbye to my dog, "Otus". It is VERY difficult to do. It hurts. Your emotions will compete with your rational mind. It is an act of love & bravery to honor your dog Titus with a gentle passing. He is beautiful in the picture.
I have been helped by the kindness of strangers here. Sending kind thoughts to you & your family .


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

RogueRed26 said:


> I am sorry to hear about Titus. I can relate to how you are feeling. I, unfortuately, had to put one of my best friends down almost two years ago. It was one of the most difficult decisions I have ever made. But, it was also a brave one. I wanted to be selfish and keep him with me longer, but I also did not want him to suffer anymore. Sometimes, your pet will let you know when it is time. Try your best to help him as much as possible, if there is not much to do, then I would opt to letting him rest in peace. I am sorry again for what you and your family are going through. Words don't always heal at the moment, but I promise time and your memories will. Best wisehs.


We went through the same 2 1/2 years ago and it was very difficult but the right thing to do for our furry friend. Everyone goes through the second guessing and the guilt but we eventually accept that it is the right thing to do.
Very sorry for you, your family and your dog.


----------



## Ashley.Lynne (May 20, 2011)

Jason, My heart is heavy with yours, and I am so sorry to hear of the choice you have to make. I agree as well that it is time to let that baby go. He is no longer able to do what he needs and can no longer enjoy. But have faith my friend you will meet again! I pray your heart is mended fast!!


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

jason and family...i too am so sorry you have to make this decision for your beautiful boy. take care, many thoughts are with you. bless your heart titus. 

they are all so special.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

I am so sorry for your family's loss. I know you already mentioned how worried you are about your daughter's emotional well-being, and I thought I might speak to that a little bit.

My parents had to send my dog back to the training school that we got her from when I was 11 years old. Though I had only been with my dog for 3 years, it was a DEEP bond. I can't imagine what it must have been like with your daughter, who lived and breathed with her fur-friend for 11 years. I felt like I didn't have a proper chance to say good-bye when we were finally at the school, since all my family members crowded around him. 10 years have since lapsed, and I still feel incomplete and sad when I think about the good-bye.

PLEASE make sure you give your daughter all the time she needs to say good-bye to the dog at the vet's office. It's one thing to accept it at home, but another to hand off your dog for the final good-bye.

Again, my thoughts are with you.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Myamom said:


> Is he under vet care..what conditions does he have? I would explore all options for addressing his issues first...if not done already. I have to say...I have taken Cheyenne into the vet a few times...thinking we might not come home together...the issues just seemed so terrifying and unsurmountable...but there were miracles to be had with my vet's help. There are meds for incontinence, pain, arthritis, etc. Sometimes dogs won't eat when they are in pain/distressed. I do not know what he has or what you've tried...just throwing that out there in case all options have not been explored. Work closely with your vet...go with your heart. I will keep you in my prayers during your difficult time.


Perhaps this might help too - asking these questions - hope that there are things that may prove beneficial. Best to you.


----------



## Sulamk (Jan 30, 2011)

{{{Hugs to you and your wife and daughter}}} You are doing the right thing for Titus.


----------



## jasonstitus (Jun 1, 2011)

Thank You all for the warmth and kind words. I let my friend go this morning. My wife, oldest daughter and myself, held him and told him we loved him until the vet said he was gone. It was hard and I hurt so bad now. But he is no longer in pain, and he left with us all there, holding him and loving him.

Thank you all.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Jason, ,my deepest sympathy to you and your family, I think your family was a blessing to your dog, he was very loved his whole life.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

jasonstitus said:


> Thank You all for the warmth and kind words. I let my friend go this morning. My wife, oldest daughter and myself, held him and told him we loved him until the vet said he was gone. It was hard and I hurt so bad now. But he is no longer in pain, and he left with us all there, holding him and loving him.
> 
> Thank you all.


WOW! Our deepest sympathy to you and your family.

I know where you are coming from having had to put our 13 yo GSD down a few years ago. The hurt never goes away but does become less sharp with time and remembering the good memories!


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss, and may time soften the grief that you and your family are experiencing now.


----------



## CaliBoy (Jun 22, 2010)

Jason:

I join in giving your family my sympathies and best wishes to heal from this terrible affliction of Titus' passing. He was such a beautiful dog.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family at this time.It is the hardest thing to do but also the kindest.


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

Jason - I'm so very sorry for your loss. You did the right thing for him. Hugs to you and your family. Titus was a very handsome boy.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Welcome Jason - I am so sorry that you are joining us under such sad circumstances. Doesn't matter how long they live, it is never long enough - but they live on in our memory of them.

When our last dog Blue passed away, a friend sent me this poem - it comforted me, I hope it will help you too: 

"God knew that you were suffering, that the hills were hard to climb,
So he gently closed your eyelids, and whispered 'Peace be thine.'
In tears we watched you sinking, we watched you fade away.....
Our hearts were surely broken, you fought so hard to stay.....

But when we saw you sleeping, so peaceful, free from pain,
We could not wish you back, to suffer that again.
It broke our hearts to lose you, but you did not go alone -
For part of us went with you the day God called you home."
____________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

Hugs and prayers from Texas.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

my thoughts are with you and your family in this tough time. Its never easy to lose them. Take heart in knowing you were able to be with him when he went and that you gave him a fabulous life. He was a handsome guy.


----------



## Crookedcreekranch (May 27, 2008)

I am sorry for your loss. I just lost 2 of our beloved shepherds within the last two months. One at 10 1/2 that we let go and the other a sudden unexpected death at 6 years of age. This poem helped when it came time to let Tasha go. I do not know the author.

If It Should Be

If it should be that I grow weak,
And pain should keep me from my sleep,
Then you must do what must be done,
For this last battle cannot be won.

You will be sad, I understand;
Don't let your grief then stay your hand.
For this day more than all the rest,
Your love for me must stand the test.

We've had so many happy years -
What is to come can hold no fears
You'd not want me to suffer so;
The time has come, so let me go.

Take me where my needs they'll tend.
And please stay with me until the end.
Hold me firm and speak to me
Until my eyes no longer see.

I know in time that you will see
The kindness that you did for me.
Athough my tail its last has waved,
From pain and suffering I've been saved.

Please do not grieve - it must be you
Who had this painful thing to do.
We've been so close, we two, these years -
Don't let your heart hold back its tears.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry, Jason. I remember what it was like when we had to let our Sheba go. It was so painful and we missed her so much. But you definitely did the right thing. They will let us know when it is time to go and even though we are not ready (we never would be), we have to be strong for their sake, and you did that for your sweet, handsome boy. He had a long happy life with you.

The pain will ease in time and you will have your fond memories to look back on. Rest in peace, Titus. :angel:


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

I'm so sorry for your loss, Jason - my heartfelt sympathies to you and your family. I know words can't take the pain away right now, but thought you might find some comfort in "The Brown Eyes of Wisdom":


Brown Eyes of Wisdom

Take care. aw:


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Your post last post brought tears to my eyes. May he rest in peace. I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## jasonstitus (Jun 1, 2011)

Hello all.
I just wanted to check back in and read some of the heartfelt post that you all have written. It's coming up on two weeks this week, and the pain is subsiding some. My wife and I spend alot of time talking about the good times, and realize more and more that it was the right time to let him go. We realized more now with clearer heads, that he was in pain for quite some time. I hope anyone who has to go through this can read these post and know, although the pain will be great, you will come to understand that it was the right thing to do. 
I miss my boy so much.

Jason Moyers


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. It is never an easy thing to do and it rips our hearts out. But as you have said we soon realize that it was the right thing to do. May your boy live in your hearts forever.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

jasonstitus said:


> Hello all.
> I just wanted to check back in and read some of the heartfelt post that you all have written. It's coming up on two weeks this week, and the pain is subsiding some. My wife and I spend alot of time talking about the good times, and realize more and more that it was the right time to let him go. We realized more now with clearer heads, that he was in pain for quite some time. I hope anyone who has to go through this can read these post and know, although the pain will be great, you will come to understand that it was the right thing to do.
> I miss my boy so much.
> 
> Jason Moyers


You will always miss him Jason - but perhaps one of these days you and your wife will find room in your life for another, and the sorrow you feel now will be replaced by the joy and love having a new family member will bring.
_________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## notthereyet0 (Nov 3, 2010)

Sorry that you could not have a longer time with your companion, it is so hard. We had to put our 13 year old down but had got a 6 month old rescue shortly before. She was a good influence on him for a few short months. He has taken a lot of work to smooth some of the rough edges off but has been a huge distraction from the loss. Remember the good times with your guy!


----------

